# Lakes Talquin, Jackson, Seminole



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

According to "Outdoor Focus" in the Tallahassee Democrat newspaper last Saturday these lakes are picking up.

*Talquin:* Bass limits being caught. Fish backs of creeks or protected areas that have lily pads or grass. Early morning try spinner baits or vibrating swim jips, bumping the pads. When sun gets high switcvh to 1/8 oz Texas Brush hog or Lizard.

*Jackson*:Bass limits being caught weighing up to 10 pounds. Bass moving to shallow water to spawn - Fish pitching a lizard, soft plastic jerk bait, Senko ro JigDinger

*Seminole: *Bass are in the spawn. Crappie spawining in lily pads. Wingate reports there seems to be thousands of beds. Those fishing pads doing very well with minnors or small spinnerbaits.

If anyone has fished the pads on Florida side of seminole I would be interested on where to launch and where the pads are located in general. Don't know anything about the lake.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

if you launch at seminole lodge go out to the channel markers that run to your left go up the hooch. you should see pads in the pockets on the sides.


----------

